# Visa run. Will I get accepted into SA again?



## rasterboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello all (and especially to Legalman, that seems to be the guy that keeps this thing alive).

I recently spent almost 90 days in SA on a regular tourist permit, and a month ago I went back to my own country in EU. It was my first time in SA. Suppose I stay in Europe for one month more and then go back to SA, are they likely to give me 90 days on arrival, without any fuss? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

rasterboy said:


> Hello all (and especially to Legalman, that seems to be the guy that keeps this thing alive).
> 
> I recently spent almost 90 days in SA on a regular tourist permit, and a month ago I went back to my own country in EU. It was my first time in SA. Suppose I stay in Europe for one month more and then go back to SA, are they likely to give me 90 days on arrival, without any fuss? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you go to Europe and back again to South Africa they should let you in for another 90 days. If you start to do this over and over then you might run into problems down the line.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rasterboy said:


> Hello all (and especially to Legalman, that seems to be the guy that keeps this thing alive).
> 
> I recently spent almost 90 days in SA on a regular tourist permit, and a month ago I went back to my own country in EU. It was my first time in SA. Suppose I stay in Europe for one month more and then go back to SA, are they likely to give me 90 days on arrival, without any fuss? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, absolutely sure you'll get 90 days again. It's only risky if you leave for very short periods, not through airports and also only to neighbouring countries.


----------



## rasterboy (Jun 28, 2013)

I love good news. Thank you both.


----------

